# Weight Distribution



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I notice I favor my front foot when I'm shooting well and I'm wondering if that's universal. My weight shifts to approx. 70% front foot before release. I feel stable there. Some good shooters have mentioned their feet being shoulder width and weight evenly distributed, but I wonder how many kinda lean into it- like a rifle shot. I tried to study Volp in detail but it's difficult to isolate someone's lean when they're balancing on a drain pipe or hanging from a garden trellis... So do ya lean into it a little or am I a mutant?


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Mutant?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

mutant. yes, in this context a conspicuous deviation from the norm, an oddball, a looney tune, or a goofy-footer...

I can't sight a slingshot like a pistol either, making me a double mutant. :banghead:


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

It's just another one of those things on the check list to do for consistent shooting. I do my best to remember how my stance is but after I get into a groove it's probably the first thing that gets overlooked. I think I tend to lean forward on my left foot when it happens.

Again, your looking for consistency in a solid shooting foundation. So, if you can apply the same distribution to that leg every time, causing the same angle(however unlikely that is), it probably wouldn't affect much.

It's amazing how so many little factors go in to your shooting. For example, I've noticed a difference in my shooting if I'm holding my pouch hand open or closed, with ammo or without ammo. That little difference affects the anchor point just enough to change the point of impact.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi CornDawg! :wave:

You are not a mutant! hahaha if that is the position where you are comfortable and you can repeat that position most of the time keep shooting like that.

In my opinion........ Yes it is true that "feet being shoulder width and weight evenly distributed" gives you a solid posture, a "tree" posture We could call it. If you a have a solid posture in your lower part the upper part will benefit of this stable equilibrium.

But.....because there is always a but! :rofl: we can't always maintain the same position, well we can if we shoot always in similar environments but the nice thing is to change and be able to aim and release the ammo in any position.

For this reason we can train our upper part to be independent from our lower part. More or less like when you see a bird flying, the body moves but the head stays in the same position. This is the main reason of my the videos with the "rola bola", to explain that. We have to force ourselves to shoot in uncomfortable positions when after shooting on those strange positions coming back in the normals one will be like the heaven and the lower part won't be so important anymore.

This take time but it is something that I like to do.

Well my Friend take care

Volp


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Definitely power stance all the way. I also like to focus more on the release and how subtle my wrist flip is. 
It works for me ya know. Ive heard someone say to think of the slingshot and ammo as an extension of your sight.. Be one with the slingshot!!!


----------

